# Happy birthday Jack



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!,

I tried to put some smileys on but my computer throws a woobler.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww! Thank you! 

Willow wished me happy birthday a few minutes ago and I thought, "Well, she's early," but then I realized it's already my birthday in the UK!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I love you, Jack!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I know he can't see this, but Happy Birthday Jack! Maybe a little birdie can tell him I said so.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I love you more, Jenny! :loveyou

(I can hear the rumors now!)


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Mousetress said Happy Birthday too =o)

And yeah, its early for you, but not for me! lol


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

:happybirthday


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Haaappyyy birthday!! Hope you have a great day


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jack!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Happy birthday jack, hope you have a good one!!


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy birthday!

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy your day!  
Jo.x


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

happy birthday jack :shpresent :shpresent


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

happy birthday jack :dance


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

sorry i posted the first one and didnt think it worked


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you guys so much! I really appreciate the well wishes!


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday !

Best wishes from Poland


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Jack!


----------

